
Samsung: Whether or not we ripped off Apple’s tech, Apple stole it to begin with - palebluedot
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/14/apple-samsung-patent-trial-rebuttal-diamond-touch/
======
saurik
"You and I are both like guys who've got this rich neighbor... XEROX!..." --
Bill Gates' Character to Steve Jobs' Character, Pirates of Silicon Valley

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBri-xgYvHQ>

